# Defined Details Vs Mercedes S500



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Defined Details Vs Mercedes S500

This detail took place late last year. But between one thing and the next only getting around to the write up. So here we go.
I also wish to take this opportunity to introduce Steve B. Steven has been working off and on alongside Dave and myself, before his teacher train started and from time to time will feature within our write ups. Steven also takes care of all our maintance work and clients car once detailed.
The car was prepared as always. 2 snow foams and (Espuma Activo) rinsed followed up with 2BM, then de tarred with Tardis and all metal partials removed with Iron X before the final rinse and moving the car inside to be clayed and dried.
This brings us to the paint inspection and defects present on the car.
The bonnet Before shots.




























Some Bird etching present also.





































Ball Scuff.









As you can see we certainly had some defects to play with. After testing out various polishes we settled on Menz PO 85 3.02 or SF 2000 on a Cg Green Hexlogic.
Spread at 600rpm across my 15 x 15 inch area, before moving up in speed to 1200. For a few more passes. Prior to fully working the polish till almost dry at 1500 to 1600Rpm. No refining was carried out at this stage. There were a few deeper marks that where treated with a orange Hexlogic spot pad with #105 locally.



















And a nice 50/50 on the bonnet showing just how much the car was lacking in clarity which was being robed with the defects and swirls. Not refined thus far.



























Refinement was carried out by Steven With PO 85rd or FF3000, on a 3M blue waffle pad.
Spread at 600Rpm on his chosen 15 x 15 area. Moving on up to 1200Rpm for a further few passes. Before working the polish until the residue went clear and starting to come down in speed and backing back the pressure. Before moving down 900rpm to jewel up the finish and complete the set.
Bonnet afters.










Etching now gone.




























N/S Front wing Before.

Few more deeper marks.




































After correction and refining.

Scuff gone.




































N/S Front door before.














































During without refining and after shots.














































N/S Rear door Before.














































During and after shots.























































N/S Rear ¾ Before shots





































After shots.





































Boot lid before.





































Boot lid during and afters shots





































O/S Rear ¾ before shots














































During and after shots.














































O/S Rear Door Before shots.





































After shots.





































O/S Front Door Before shots.





































After shots.




























O/S Front Wing before shots.




























After shots.




























The good old Glasgow weather was not playing ball as usual and we had heavy down pours most of the day. But as you will see we grabbed the opportunely to get some afters and well. It pad off as far as capturing some nice beading shots. :lol:
Wheels where finished with FK 1000p
Tryes dressed with Espuma RD50.
Trims dresses with Cg new look trim gel.
And LSP of choice on this detail was Autobrite Distinction.
Thanks for reading and hope you enjoy the afters as much as Steven and myself liked working on this big old beast. Its off doing what it was purchased for, as in picking up the kids from school.
Regards Gordon.













































































































Dried off and back inside the unit awaiting client pick up.








































































































































Thanks for your time and all comments welcome.​


----------



## GrahamKendall (Sep 8, 2009)

That is just lovely, what a machine as well. More toys than toy's r us in that thing as well!


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Looks great Gordon. It really was dull in the befores.

Lucky ol Steve for getting the chance to work with you.


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking work guys, top class write up Gordon


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Fantastic work matey.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Great correction and finish guys and no less than we've come to expect from you! :thumb:

Alan W

P.S. When will we see a certain grey R32 posted up? :lol:


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

very nice glassy finnish on the rear 3/4 shots


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Brilliant work.


----------



## Jaycee (Jun 15, 2011)

Hi Gordon, sorry to butt in on the thread but I tried emailing you on your @live.co.uk address a week ago, did you get it? It's regarding a BMW 745Li and Merc 320SL.

I can't send PMs yet as I haven't posted enough times to qualify.


----------



## Rick74 (May 31, 2009)

Excellant job again lads :thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Very nice work...lovely big car...

:thumb:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

Looking very wet Gordon! Great correction on a beast of a car, Also i like the choice of your wax


----------



## halam (Apr 7, 2011)

looks dripping wet amazing transformation


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

stunning work as always :thumb:


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Nice work my man!


----------



## David-R (Apr 18, 2011)

absolutely stunning job :thumb:


----------



## Paulo (Aug 11, 2007)

_Excellent work as always Guys.....:thumb:

I'll get those photo's to you soon Gordon, I haven't forgotten just had a few other things to sort out...sorry...._


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Good to see things going from strength to strength  Nice work there, good write up with detailed pictures showing the correction and finish achieved in detail. :thumb:


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Brilliant job! :thumb:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Looks great mate - Top work and great pictures


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Will-S said:


> Looks great Gordon. It really was dull in the befores.
> 
> Lucky ol Steve for getting the chance to work with you.


:lol: You think so. Its rather confussing now. As we have Steven B & Steven Mc. How do you think it is when there both here. Confussion is not the word



Alan W said:


> Great correction and finish guys and no less than we've come to expect from you! :thumb:
> 
> Alan W
> 
> P.S. When will we see a certain grey R32 posted up? :lol:


You have just raised the bar a little higher Alan after tonight. But hopefully the R32 will look as good as yours.:thumb:



Jaycee said:


> Hi Gordon, sorry to butt in on the thread but I tried emailing you on your @live.co.uk address a week ago, did you get it? It's regarding a BMW 745Li and Merc 320SL.
> 
> I can't send PMs yet as I haven't posted enough times to qualify.


Give me a couple of day on this as I have to look into a few things with regards your last email.



autobrite-direct said:


> Looking very wet Gordon! Great correction on a beast of a car, Also i like the choice of your wax





Paulo said:


> _Excellent work as always Guys.....:thumb:
> 
> I'll get those photo's to you soon Gordon, I haven't forgotten just had a few other things to sort out...sorry...._


no problem Paul. When you get a minute. I know all to well what thats like.



Dave KG said:


> Good to see things going from strength to strength  Nice work there, good write up with detailed pictures showing the correction and finish achieved in detail. :thumb:


is there any other way. :lol: Thanks to the kind words M8.



Nanolex said:


> Brilliant job! :thumb:


Thanks Florian. I will be in touch within the next day or so.

Thanks for all the kind comments and as always much appreciated.
Regards Gordon.


----------



## vxlfan (Oct 6, 2009)

Gordon,

another top-notch finish from yourself and the aforementioned Stevie B !

:thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic...


----------

